# Anthropomorphic 28mm Miniature Previews



## Johnny Lauck (Jan 1, 2017)

Just a few months away from launch, here is a sneak preview of a few items in my upcoming Kickstarter #5.





        Depicted from left to right is a bird bath, anthropomorphic mole fighter with mace, anthropomorphic feline wizard, sleeping doe, and brazier. Brazier and bird bath have interchangeable tops with same bottoms.      
       Offered in this round are some 50 new miniatures at 28mm scale along with over 100 other miniatures from previous kickstarters. 
      Most molds from this kickstarter will be sold off to other manufacturers after all pledges have been fulfilled. 
      Watch our facebook page and please share this post as we release more details and images in February and March just before launch.
Johnny Lauck


----------

